# That unfinished feeling



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Right so at the minute I've got these really awful unfinished bowel movements - they're kinda long, thin, ribbony and soft. Problem is I'm only evacuating some of the stool with more left inside me and going 4-5 times a day. They're so soft I barely notice them. I'm kinda hungry but my stomach goes into spasm everytime I eat - should I use a suppository and get it over and done with or wait it out. I'm quite gassy too, but that's a good sign with me!


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

I know this feeling you describe. It tends to happen, as you describe, when stools are soft and moist, conflicting with the standard notion and medical convention that a soft moist stool is easier to move. It appears there is a limit to that and that sometimes a firmer stool would be more stimulating to a lazy colon. When I took Miralax, for about three months, this was the result. Just as you describe, a series of partial BMs and a constant sensation of gassy,fullness. I also suffer from fructose intolerance, which is another way that the stools get soft, moist and gassy so the combination was abominable.Off the fructose and the Miralax I now have slightly formed stools that move more regularly, but still require some kind of stimulant laxative. It has been a big surprise that I was able to improve colonic activity by reducing fiber and stopping Miralax. I hope the medical community catches on that fiber-and-fluids is not the pat solution to an underactive colon.I hope there's something here in my results that will help you figure out your own situation.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, I'm definitely better on less fibre too. We have Movicol here, which is pretty much the same as Miralax and from anyone I know who has taken it, it has left them with long, thin bowel movements that don't fully come out - definitely not ideal!


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I have also had those problems off and on. Usually when my stools are long, soft and stringy it is because I am slightly consitpated. i have to up the insoluble fibre to get relief. I never have more than one BM per day. I keep at the fibre just to have the one - a must!If my stools are incomplete then my stomach often hurts for a day or two. Not fun!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Problem is insoluble fibre makes my pain and bloating much worse. My gastroenterologist recommended that I stick to soluble fibre from fruit and vegetables instead but I do find it makes my bowel movements very soft but difficult to get out. I'm on very strong laxatives everyday and even with this coupled with the soluble fibre I find I'm constipated. Ahhh can't stand this feeling!


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate that feeling, it's quite uncomfortable. I've been having stool like that lately, ever since I started using probiotics. I try to get in my fruits and veggies but I don't think foods help me much. I pretty much just wait for whatever comes out, or doesn't. I have lactulose, but I hate that stuff. Tastes so bad.


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

CinMari said:


> I hate that feeling, it's quite uncomfortable. I've been having stool like that lately, ever since I started using probiotics. I try to get in my fruits and veggies but I don't think foods help me much. I pretty much just wait for whatever comes out, or doesn't. I have lactulose, but I hate that stuff. Tastes so bad.


I had a check-in with my GI yesterday. He seems mystified that more fiber seems to slow down my colonic activity. I really hope that if enough of us keep reporting this, the whole practice of gastroenterology will come to understand it. Yes, in a normal colon more bulk often produces a BM. But if we were dealing with a normal colon we would not be in their office all the time. It's frustrating that I reported gas and bloating as primary symptoms and was given polyethylene glycol (Miralax) as a remedy when Miralax is known to increase gas and bloating. Three months of misery but I'm off it now.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

My gastroenterologist sent me a leaflet ahead of our next appointment. It was about chronic constipation and was published by the makers of Resolor. On it it says"Eating regularly is a good natural stimulant for your bowels. Skipping meals, especially breakfast, can contribute to a sluggish of irregular bowel habit. Regular meals and an adequate fluid intake are the main aims.Too much fibre can lead to an increase in bloating and discomfort, especially in those with slow gut transit.If you fell your diet is short on fibre try to use fruit and vegetables (soluble fibre) rather than cereals (insoluble fibre) as the usually cause less bloating.Try to drink at least 8-10 mugs of fluid a day. However excessive fluid intake may make you feel more bloated and is unlikely to improve your bowel function further. Too much caffeine (coffee, tea and cola) can be dehydrating as can too much alcohol."... So there you have it, for slow transit, fibre doesn't necessarily help. I'd advise going to a more knowledgeable gastroenterologist. I read on one website that even in a general practice, only between 30 and 50% of patients seeking help for constipation will be helped by an increase of fibre. That's only half of them at best, and that's usually only for very mild forms too. Obviously having enough residue in your diet helps stimulate a bowel movement, but if your bowel is sluggish and not moving the contents on very quickly, then fibre is not going to be that helpful. Funny the latest consultant I saw never once mentioned the word fibre to me, he thought most cases of constipation were down to inefficient muscular contractions of the gut and that none of this would really be helped by fibrous foods.


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny the latest consultant I saw never once mentioned the word fibre to me, he thought most cases of constipation were down to inefficient muscular contractions of the gut and that none of this would really be helped by fibrous foods.[/quote]Well it's a long trip from Boston, Mass but I think I should come to the UK for my next consult. I envy your having such a wise doctor. Have you ever tried Amitiza? I took it for two months with the Miralax and it didn't seem to do much of anything, but I agreed to try it again without Miralax. It's crazy expensive so it will have to be miraculous or I won't stay on it.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Amitiza was never approved by NICE (the equivalent of the FDA). We do now have Resolor but most GPs and even a few gastroenterologists have not heard of it. Its a similar sort of drug to Zelnorm but without the cardiac side effects. I was on it for 3 weeks but problem was because it was a prokinetic it was increasing my appetite exponentially and because I have outlet problems, it was actually making the constipation worse - having to resort to enemas, suppositories and the like. Personally, I really find that wholegrain foods upset me, my diet mostly contains some well cooked vegetables (carrots, onions, peppers, courgettes, tomatoes, celery - no gassy vegetables like broccoli) in the form of soups, casseroles, curries etc and some sandwich meat like chicken, ham, turkey - I find it easier to eat than real cuts of meat. I find well cooked pasta much easier to tolerate than breads or rice - but never wholewheat pasta! What about yourself, have you found any foods that help you?I've had to fight for a long time to get seen by my current gastroenterologist but he's very thorough - I've already had a transit test to determine what was causing my constipation and now I've got a second one, except this time taking Resolor to see if it improves my transit time. This is all on the NHS as well - no private treatment. In fact I had been seeing a private consultant who simply diagnosed me as IBS! Have you ever tried milk of magnesia? I know it sounds like a very simple treatment but sometimes some people have great results taking it every 2-3 days. All the best and trust your own body to eat what it needs - if fibre isn't agreeing with you, don't eat it!Em


----------

